# !966 GTO Dash Removal



## Omni (Jul 7, 2016)

Good Day All

First post and first Pontiac owned. (Have several Mopars),

Anyway, my wife is the proud owner of a all stock 1966 GTO 389 Tri-Power 4 speed. Awesome car. Runs great, rides great. Future plans call for renewing the dash harness as this one shows 50 years worth of hacking. Also plan on swapping in a rally dash.
I have a shop manual but it is vague at best about removing the dash cluster. Basically it says to remove 10 screws, disconnect the heater controls and the speedo, drop the column and pull it out. It didn't mention removing the radio. I did all that and the cluster is loose but it appears that the dash pad needs to also come out.
Is it possible to remove the entire dash assembly without removing the windshield (that's the way Mopars are done in that era). any tips appreciated. Thanks to all who respond.

Omni:cheers


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Welcome,
No need to mess with Glass.
You should however remove the Pad. This will make it so much easier.
There are 3 screws on the forward underside and a stud/nut on the passenger side.
The glove box insert will need to be removed to access the stud/nut. 
This will also give you good access to heater cables if needed.
Once the screws and nut are removed gently lift while pulling the pad forward to release the clips at the rear.
Radio needs to come out but heater controls can stay just disconnect the cables via the glove-box opening. 
I prefer to disconnect the fuse block and remove the dash board with harness attached, just as it was originally installed.
Go slow and watch for any added ground wires that may now be in-place.

Underside View of pad;


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! 
There is a little stamped steel bracket above the '66 steering column. I've carved my hand up on it before! Def pull the strg column, and be careful reaching around in there detaching the speedo cable.


----------



## Weebavanti (Jul 10, 2016)

I just removed my instruments last week. was able to do it without yanking the steering column, merely disconnecting the column from the steering box. That gave me the 1/4 inch I needed.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What Junior said. Not really difficult. I just undo the bracket under the dash and let the column drop about 2-3 inches. That, and don't forget the one nut on the far right side of the glovebox that holds the dash pad stud in place. I've owned a few Mopars too, and Pontiacs are a different animal entirely....in a _good _way!


----------



## Omni (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies.

Is there a DECENT shop manual available? 
The 1966 Tempest Chassis Shop Manual is vague at best. Today I was replacing the positive battery cable. The manual says to disconnect the battery, remove the wires from the solenoid. Problem is there is no way to do this without removing the drivers side head pipe, which the manual doesn't state. There is no breakdown as far as engines go that I can see.

I'm glad the manual came with the car as I would be very disappointed if I spent money to buy it. I will say that the Mopar manuals are more detail oriented. 

Omni


----------

